# Where to store yeast energizer?



## Kivanc (Dec 15, 2010)

Where to store the yeast nutrient/energizer? How long would it last in the storage?

Thank you.


----------



## Tom (Dec 15, 2010)

I keeep mine in the jar it came in with the rest of my chemicals. Just keep it out of direct heat


----------



## Dufresne11 (Dec 15, 2010)

I do the same as Tom. I bought it off the shelf at the store so I never figured it needed anything else.


----------

